# JM Fabrications Exhaust Parts at Sumo Power



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*Sumo Power are the official supplier of JM Fabrications GT-R parts in the UK. 
They have some really cool and innovative products coming through for the R35 platform, full details to follow in subsequent updates. 
Current exhaust upgrades are available off the shelf:

3" down pipes - GTROC price - £695

The JMF R35 GTR downpipes are some of the highest flowing downpipes on the market with minimal restrictions. They are made from 3" diameter, 1- piece CNC mandrel bent 304 stainless steel tubing unlike many of our competitors who piece together several different bends creating extra welds. All of the flanges are CNC machined from 1/2" 304 stainless steel. HP gains expected can be anywhere from 50-100hp depending upon your setup. The downpipes will increase exhaust volume noticeably since the catalytic converters are no longer present.






3.5" Y-Pipes £695

The JMF R35 GTR Y-Pipe is one of the largest available using a dual 3"(76mm) inlet to a single 3.5"(90mm) outlet. By using the larger diameter tubing we were able to greatly improve exhaust flow adding horsepower and increasing turbo spool. Unlike most of our competitors a race muffler is standard on all JMF Y-Pipes to help exhaust drone with no added restrictions.

Features:

304 Stainless Steel Construction
Large 3.5"(90mm) tubing
3"(76mm) flex sections
Increased HP and Torque
Increased Turbo Spool
Precision TIG welded joints
1/2" Thick CNC machined 304 stainless steel flanges
Brushed Finish
Bolts up to stock downpipes and most exhaust systems
Made in the USA
Included:

3.5"(90mm) Y-Pipe
Gaskets
Hardware
Applications:

2008+ Nissan R35 GTR*


----------

